# dwarf roaches!!!!



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

While l was out yesterday, I found a new sp..of roaches (to me) in woodland leaf litter. These roaches have an adult length 0.25". I am hoping to get them breeding so I can introduce them into the hobby. I know these will be the perfect thing to add to our leaf litter. They look like tiny surname roaches. I don't know whether they're native, naturalized, or just a new sp. of roach. I wish I could post pictures, but my phone will not allow me.
Just email me, and I will send you pictures. 
[email protected]


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Do these guys burrow? Can they climb glass? How do you know they are adults and not just juveniles?
Sent you an email.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Reef_Haven said:


> Do these guys burrow? Can they climb glass? How do you know they are adults and not just juveniles?
> Sent you an email.


Hey Kelvin, They do hide under the leaf litter. They also can climb glass, but prefer to hide under the leaf litter. They don't burrow.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Reef_Haven said:


> Do these guys burrow? Can they climb glass? How do you know they are adults and not just juveniles?
> Sent you an email.


Kelvin, know they're adults, not juveniles because they have all of the development of an adult roach.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Photos of mini roaches.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Never seen those before keep me posted in how the darts like them.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

frogmanchu said:


> Never seen those before keep me posted in how the darts like them.


Will do,...I wish I could send someone one for proper ID.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

I believe once I release these to our hobby, they will be a game changer. High in nutritional value , while retaining the size of dwarf woodlice. Just imagine, going days without direct feeding. The will fill the niche between springtails, and dwarf woodlice in our vivarium's micro- fauna.


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

According to a guy I know who breeds roaches they're Cariblatta _lutea_, or something similar.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

They look like Malaysian Cockroaches that are outdoors here in Fl.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

spawn said:


> According to a guy I know who breeds roaches they're Cariblatta _lutea_, or something similar.


After looking at Bugguide.net I believe you're absolutely correct. These roaches are not as rare as I once thought.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

charlesbrooks said:


> I believe once I release these to our hobby, they will be a game changer. High in nutritional value , while retaining the size of dwarf woodlice. Just imagine, going days without direct feeding. The will fill the niche between springtails, and dwarf woodlice in our vivarium's micro- fauna.


If I remember correctly if this is Cariblatta _lutea _then the males supply tergal gland secretions which are generally uric acid.... 

I'm not sure why people tend to claim that roaches are high in nutritional value when large amounts of the weight can consist of uric acid..... The uric acid storage tends to be a big problem with respect to actual nutritional values..... 

The species Bill is referring to is also a very small roach as well Blattella vaga.... and it can also look very similar.... 

In the picture above, was it a winged cockroach? I can't tell for sure since many of the very small roaches can have fairly translucent wings... 

I should also point out that the USDA has banned all interstate sale/commercial activity of all cockroaches with the exception of Madagascar Hissing Roaches as they are considered to all be pest species requiring APHIS permits..... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

Plus once they are loose in your tanks they are loose in your house.


----------



## kcexotics (Jul 23, 2012)

peeked my interest until you said they could climb.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

when your recently morphed pumilio froglets and eggs go missing, you'll know what ate them.


----------

